# acerca de nuevo vivo dc...

## killokepasa

buenas! escribo para saber si hay algun vivo dc('live cd' para los 'agringados') que esta vez sea instalable y operativo(no como el que no cargaba las X's-si mal no recuerdo el tristemente celebre 2008-)

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Lo más fácil sigue siendo seguir el Handbook de Gentoo para instalar el sistema. Si quieres un sistema que se instale desde el disco y no tengas que compilar y todo eso, puedes usar sabayon (si es que buscas algo cercano a gentoo).

El instalador automático del cd que yo conozco puede instalar sin problemas el sistema base pero hasta ahí, y tendrías que recompilar de todas maneras pues instala un sistema ya viejo.

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad que no...

pero taria bueno, que le agreguen al live, solo un script, que te haga editar los ficheros basicos, montar las particiones, y que ejecute todo solo, que te pregunte si queres genkernel, o compilarlo vos, y que deje un sistema base.

yo ya lo he hecho varias veces al tema de la compilacion inicial, pero para el que no enctiende, se re complica,

igual osy conciente que si no entendes al menos un pcoo, no podes lidiar con el dia a dia de gentoo....

----------

## natxoblogg

http://www.fentlinux.com/web/?q=node/1348

Aquí tienes una instalación gráfica de gentoo (diguamos un estage "6"), con unos cuantos incombenientes:

1- Fué un proyecto que se abandono no hace mucho, aunque lo dejaron funcional.

2- La versión de gentoo que instala es la 2006, asi que que te tocará actualizar todo una vez instalado. Hay cantidad de howtos para hacerlo, así que no tendras ningun problema.

3- aunque tiene un apartado, desde mi punto de vista, de optimización a la hora de instalar los paquetes, no optimizarás desde el primer momento como lo haces desde el live-cd minimal de gentoo de toda la vida, así que te costaría más tenerlo niquelado.

De todas maneras si no quieres pegarte con la bash, es una buena opción aunque no te engañes, tarde o temprano en esta distribución, quieras o no, tienes que hacerlo.

----------

## gringo

hola goro

como ya te dije el instalador gráfico ya no está soportado y ya no se desarolla :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> la verdad que no...
> 
> pero taria bueno, que le agreguen al live, solo un script, que te haga editar los ficheros basicos, montar las particiones, y que ejecute todo solo, que te pregunte si queres genkernel, o compilarlo vos, y que deje un sistema base.

 

Disculpa que discorde de tu concepto, pero la belleza de Gentoo esta en hacerlo todo a mano sin empaquetados que te dejan lagunas en la enseñanza y aprendizaje de este fabuloso camino a la excelencia en Linux.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

> hola goro
> 
> como ya te dije el instalador gráfico ya no está soportado y ya no se desarolla :
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/
> ...

 

¿Goro otra vez?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## killokepasa

poz toka esperar a ke kuelguen un dc vivo [estoy seguro ke eso se dará pronto] en kuanto a lo de instalar 2006(sof muy obsoleto)...paso, lo de sabayon instale el mini y me fue horrible...paso, el minimal keda pendiente(para estudio){demasiado tocho}...paso por el momento...si alguien se le okurre algo +...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ekz

Método tradicional de instalación  rulz!!!

----------

## killokepasa

podrian dar el aval a este manual  :Question:   => http://blacknightawake.wordpress.com/2009/02/16/mi-pequeno-manual-de-gentoo-linux/

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *killokepasa wrote:*   

> podrian dar el aval a este manual   => http://blacknightawake.wordpress.com/2009/02/16/mi-pequeno-manual-de-gentoo-linux/

 

Lo revise rápido, no da ningún consejo adicional a lo que dice el handbook, además la guía rápida de instalación oficial es igual de completa, supongo que puedes seguir ese manual que mencionas sin tener ventajas o desventajas, en la página que pongo abajo el autor te da algunos consejos de usuario para que complementes el handbook con lo que ha experimentado alguien más (las guías son básicamente para eso según lo veo yo), puede serte útil y son 3 partes, yo pongo la primera:

http://www.movimientolibre.com/manuales/gentoo-linux-mi-instalacion-personal-1.html

----------

## AnFe

 *killokepasa wrote:*   

> poz toka esperar a ke kuelguen un dc vivo [estoy seguro ke eso se dará pronto] en kuanto a lo de instalar 2006(sof muy obsoleto)...paso, lo de sabayon instale el mini y me fue horrible...paso, el minimal keda pendiente(para estudio){demasiado tocho}...paso por el momento...si alguien se le okurre algo +...
> 
> 

 

Si tanto te gusta el español para traducir "live-cd", ¿por qué no cuidas un poquito tu ortografía? ¿Y por qué dices "minimal" en vez de "mínimo"?

Con respecto al tema del hilo, como han dicho antes, la gracia de gentoo es en cierta parte su instalación. Se aprende mucho y de eso se trata. Si buscas una interfaz gráfica para instalar, quizás deberías usar Ubuntu.

Un saludo

----------

## killokepasa

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> igual osy conciente que si no entendes al menos un pcoo, no podes lidiar con el dia a dia de gentoo....

 

(tono burlesco ON)vaya q clase de apoyo ...

(tono burlesco OFF)si te sirve de consuelo he testeado mogollon y hasta distros exoticas[goblinx,yoper,etc]...

a mi me regalaron el dc vivo q no carga las x's,al rato si me dicen de algun comando para comprobar a q arquitectura pertenece ese dc vivo pudiera ir cerrando el circulo...pudiera ser desde mal grabao hasta arkitektura diferente a la mia-x86- pasando por cualquier inconveniente...

----------

## i92guboj

 *killokepasa wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   
> 
> igual osy conciente que si no entendes al menos un pcoo, no podes lidiar con el dia a dia de gentoo.... 
> 
> (tono burlesco ON)vaya q clase de apoyo ...

 

Para usar Gentoo tienes que estar dispuesto a aprender. Si consideras que leer el manual es una pérdida de tu tiempo tampoco debería extrañarte que los demás consideren una pérdida de su tiempo el darte asistencia. No hay que ser un genio para instalar o usar Gentoo, tan solo se exige un poco de voluntad de aprender. Sencillamente, si no eres del tipo de persona que tiene la voluntad para leerse un manual, no hay ventaja alguna en que uses Gentoo. Hay muchas distribuciones que funcionan a las mil maravillas y no exigen esa fuerza de voluntad. No veo por qué Gentoo se tiene que convertir en otra Ubuntu.

 *Quote:*   

> a mi me regalaron el dc vivo q no carga las x's,al rato si me dicen de algun comando para comprobar a q arquitectura pertenece ese dc vivo pudiera ir cerrando el circulo...pudiera ser desde mal grabao hasta arkitektura diferente a la mia-x86- pasando por cualquier inconveniente...

 

Si la arquitectura del cd de arranque fuese distinta a la tuya ni siquiera arrancaría. Yo no me esforzaría, como ya te han dicho arriba, el livecd de instalación jamás ha funcionado bien y falla para muchísima gente. Pero en cualquier caso, una vez arrancado puedes ver los datos del kernel en uso con este comando:

```
uname -a
```

Entre ellos aparecerá la arquitectura para la que fue compilado.

Repito: el único medio soportado es la instalación manual, y para eso solo necesitas una forma de arrancar en linux con red y el manual. Puede ser desde otra distro ya instalada, desde un cd de arranque de Gentoo o desde cualquier otro cd de arranque que poseas. 

Como nota final: estamos aquí para ayudar (siempre dentro de nuestras posibilidades), pero si no vas a seguir el manual, no esperes que nadie lo haga por tí.

----------

## killokepasa

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> ```
> ...

 

efectivamente el dc vivo es para mi arkitektura  :Exclamation:   reza asin => linux livecd 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 smp thu jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 i686 intel(r)

digamos que se cerro el circulo  :Exclamation:  se te agradece el dato  :Wink:  y aqui si otra vez de majadero  :Razz:   si tienes alguna idea de sacarle el jugo a ese dc vivo(que no sea desecharlo) poz askin estoy...  :Laughing: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola killokepasa

Como dicen todos los que han tenido la amabilidad de escribirte, esta distribución deja mucho conocimiento y una vez tengas todo listo, no solamente veras lo que haz aprendido sino que vas a tener la satisfacción de tener un entorno a tu gusto y potente, no hay comparación. Lo digo por experiencia y gracias a los amigo Eliazar, i92guboj, edgar_uriel84como y otros (disculpa por no acordarme) como Gentoo no hay otro.

Nota: este es el mejor foro de Linux, que he podido leer, los otros son muy dudoso, aqui tenemos unos moderadores de primera, aparte de los amigos que siempre estan pendiente de ayudar.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Hola killokepasa
> 
> Como dicen todos los que han tenido la amabilidad de escribirte, esta distribución deja mucho conocimiento y una vez tengas todo listo, no solamente veras lo que haz aprendido sino que vas a tener la satisfacción de tener un entorno a tu gusto y potente, no hay comparación. Lo digo por experiencia y gracias a los amigo Eliazar, i92guboj, edgar_uriel84 y otros (disculpa por no acordarme) como Gentoo no hay otro.
> 
> Nota: este es el mejor foro de Linux, que he podido leer, los otros son muy dudoso, aqui tenemos unos moderadores de primera, aparte de los amigos que siempre estan pendiente de ayudar.

 

----------

## killokepasa

bueno gentuza me he dado cuenta(por uds. ni me entero  :Razz:  ) que tambien puedo instalar yentu por medio del SystemRescueCd,

http://www.sysresccd.org/Screenshots

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

pero necesitaria alguna info,guia,manual,tuto,screencast,etc y saber hasta que punto es viable... :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *killokepasa wrote:*   

> bueno gentuza me he dado cuenta(por uds. ni me entero  ) que tambien puedo instalar yentu por medio del SystemRescueCd,
> 
> http://www.sysresccd.org/Screenshots
> 
> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
> ...

 

Sin ánimo de pecar de repetitivo, solo bootea systemrescuecd y sigue el Handbook al pié de la letra para tu arquitectura. 

Llevo algunos meses usando systemrescuecd para todo este tipo de cosas y tengo que admintir, es espectacular. No vas a tener ningún problema.

Salud!

----------

## tahawk

Yo normalmente me descargo la última versión de Ubuntu y utilizo el LiveCD para instalar Gentoo desde cero siguiendo el Handbook. Hasta la fecha no he tenido ningún problema.

----------

